# Jig hardware....



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am in the process of making a Mortising Jig from Bill Hylton's book "Router Magic".

I need some hardware that Bill obtained from Reid Tool Supply Co.

1. Plastic knobs DK-29 3/8" -16

2. Threaded inserts EZ-107. 3/8" - 16.

Apart from Reid Tool, does anyone have any suggestions on where these might be obtained.

The biggest Imperial I can get here in Australia is 5/16".

I have 1/4" and 5/16".

I may swap to M10 if I cannot get the imperial.

I like to follow plans........:big_boss:


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I am in the process of making a Mortising Jig from Bill Hylton's book "Router Magic".
> 
> I need some hardware that Bill obtained from Reid Tool Supply Co.
> 
> ...


Hi James

They can be found on ebay.

100

5

knob w/ 2" stud #976

Al


----------



## Dr_Esoteric (Jul 3, 2013)

Look at the multiknobs on the wood peckers site. Sorry, I am not able to post the direct link yet.


----------



## RetiredJake (Jun 25, 2013)

These are carried by all of the big name woodworking shops. Woodcraft, Rockler, Lee-Valley, etc. I also can find them at Lowes and Home Depot. 

Jake


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Most of us in the US could find them readily, but James is in Australia. 

James, my copy of Router Magic is out on lone. Is the 3/8" x 16 in a spot where that specific measurement is important, or could metrics be substituted? Seems like 16 threads to the inch would not be as convenient to you as 16 to the cm or equivalent thereof. Just thinking out loud....

earl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*thanks....*



greenacres2 said:


> Most of us in the US could find them readily, but James is in Australia.
> 
> James, my copy of Router Magic is out on lone. Is the 3/8" x 16 in a spot where that specific measurement is important, or could metrics be substituted? Seems like 16 threads to the inch would not be as convenient to you as 16 to the cm or equivalent thereof. Just thinking out loud....
> 
> earl



Hi Earl,

I doubt that the 3/8" insert is critical to the jig. For some reason, Bill uses 1/4" inserts in one place and 3/8" in another.

I was originally just going to use 1/4" all over but have just bought a kit which has 5/16" components.

Hardware Fitting Kits : CARBA-TEC

I have found that Reid Tool will post to Australia, but, on reflection I may just go with 5/16".

A lot of the suppliers in Australia no longer stock imperial sizes, all are going metric.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I even had a member PM me so that I could have the items posted to their home and they would forward them on to me.

At this stage I have decided to use the 5/16" set.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi James,

You could try these people OEM Replacement Parts | DIY Repair | eReplacementParts.com they might have what you are looking for.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Graham, I have enough 5/16" and 8mm hardware to finish this project.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi James, 

Look forward see photo's of you next project.
That site has a lot of spare parts.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Might we see some pictures of either your finished product or some pictures of the jig that you intend to build? I don't have router magic, but I am interested in a mortise jig.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have the book that James is referring to, pretty quick I will take it down to have a look see,,,,But I am a strong adviser to the method of floating tendons. A lot less transference of material and then on to using different machinery with precise set-up time. Once this simple (or complex as the one that you decides fit your taste) jig is made using Just a plunge router with the newer spiral bits. It has been proven many times by several publications to be just as strong using to days glues especially in a cross grain adhesion.


If any one haven't look up one of these, take your time to Google all of the many version that woodworkers have come up with and judge for your self,,,one of my favorites, I home it transfers,,,,,Part one and his second half ~ this one of the simplest and yet VERY accurate....


my mortise jig in action part 1 - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNFtx9mi5rM


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

John - I really like the simplicity of your jig. 

One question: what did you say you made the base out of? I couldn't tell what you were saying on the video. Where can I buy a base-size piece of that? Thanks.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

James; re the 3/8" vs 1/4" issue.
I don't have the plan in front of me, but I do have the book...I love it!
Is it possibly a pull-out or pull-through strength situation? The 3/8" would certainly have more bearing surface(?)...
I often use the next size up if I like the odds of the matching bearing washer being a more 'skookum' choice.

Cheers,

_"I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess. "_
-Possum Lodge Prayer


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Wouldn't be easier to pick a 7mm and a 10mm and go with that? That's for those who are in a Country with no inch bolts It's not hard to just replace the bits and drills needed to make those changes. Just My view!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Phillip,

I've use material like John is talking about. It's nothing more than a cheap, plain, white, poly, cutting board. Like the first item in this search on Wal-Mart.

mainstays 12' x 18' poly cutting board - Walmart.com

The stuff machines like butter and is as slick as owl sh*# on a glass doorknob. It does flex so reinforce it where rigidity is required.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks John.*



john880 said:


> I have the book that James is referring to, pretty quick I will take it down to have a look see,,,,But I am a strong adviser to the method of floating tendons. A lot less transference of material and then on to using different machinery with precise set-up time. Once this simple (or complex as the one that you decides fit your taste) jig is made using Just a plunge router with the newer spiral bits. It has been proven many times by several publications to be just as strong using to days glues especially in a cross grain adhesion.
> 
> 
> If any one haven't look up one of these, take your time to Google all of the many version that woodworkers have come up with and judge for your self,,,one of my favorites, I home it transfers,,,,,Part one and his second half ~ this one of the simplest and yet VERY accurate....
> ...



Hi John, I have just viewed the videos that you posted on the forum.

I have downloaded them and will combine them into one straight video.

I have already downloaded other videos from that channel.

Is that your channel?

If so, you have given me some ideas on the use of the T-track for the stops and using the T-track for the edge guide.

The video also shows the person using a mid range Ryobi router.

I have a Ryobi router very similar. [ERT241200]


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, the forum has proved it's worth once again.

I am glad that my query has prompted so many response, all have been taken on board.

I am 60% finished the jig from Bill's book and will post some photos when finished.

I already have some modifications based on the video supplied by john880.

Today's shed time will be to sort out why the fence on my jointer is not locking properly.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi John, I have just viewed the videos that you posted on the forum.
> 
> I have downloaded them and will combine them into one straight video.
> 
> ...



Hi Guys,
Sorry to take so long to reply, been involved in all kind of projects, and I just got the notification. No it is not me or my site, but that guy has the rudiments of one fine & accurate jig,,, take my word for it,, it works !!!! I would strongly advice to go over his video a couple of times and stop it, occasionally to take your notes. Makes easier for you to build you own, from using your own hand written notes. There are others out there using the same idea, with a little more thrills & whistles. On his, I would recommend like he said, to extend you base. Makes clamping down to your bench, a bunch easier.


----------



## Peter6172 (Aug 7, 2013)

Team,

I have purchased the 1/4"t T Track fittings kit from Carbatec at the recent WA Woodworking show. Plenty of knobs of different shapes and sizes.
Alternatively you could go to Bunnings (table legs and fittings aisle).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Peter, I just bought the 1/4" set a week or so before the Sydney show and the 5/16" set after the show.

Have not worked on the jig this week as I HAD to go the the boat show......VBG.


----------

